# Official Memphis vs. Houston Game Thread (3/26)



## GNG

<center>* T H E  P Y R A M I D 
Friday, March 26th, 2004
7:00 CST*










</center>

<center> *vs* 
(45-26 / 5th West) .. | .. (41-29 / 7th West)
Complete Standings

*Starting Lineups*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jake_tsakalidis.jpg" ALT="Jake Tsakalidis"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/steve_francis.jpg" ALT="Steve Francis"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/cuttino_mobley.jpg" ALT="Cuttino Mobley"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jim_jackson.jpg" ALT="Jim Jackson"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/maurice_taylor.jpg" ALT="Mo Taylor"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/yao_ming.jpg" ALT="Yao Ming"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Player to Watch*








Reigning Nike Baller of the Week Pau Gasol hopes to maintain his hot streak as the Grizzlies seek to take the season series from the Rockets.
</center>









*Head Coach:* Hubie Brown
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Injury Report*
Lorenzen Wright (sprained right knee), Ryan Humphrey (sore right knee), and Dahntay Jones (sprained left tricep) are on the injured list.

*Clubhouse*
Official Memphis/NY Game Thread (12/26)
Box Score (12/26) - Memphis (89) New York (94)
Box Score (3/20) - Memphis (99) Indiana (95)










*Head Coach:* Jeff Van Gundy
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Injury Report*
Jim Jackson (sore back) is day-to-day. Kelvin Cato (sprained left shoulder) and Mike Wilks (sore right foot) are on the injured list. 

<center>
*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Preview for Tonight's Game! *

*Follow Memphis to the PLAYOFFS with the Grizzlies' ScheduleTracker!*

*NOTE*: Game Thread Best Viewed Under 1024x768.


*ROUND*







*TOWN*</center>


----------



## GNG

Before anyone says anything, yes, I know there is NY stuff all over the thread right now.

Editing it as we speak.


----------



## GNG

I've been really skimping on the actual write ups lately due to lack of time. Sorry 'bout that.

When the playoffs roll around, the first game thread is going to be great, with pictures of past Grizzlies and a _bunch_ of pictures of the current season, since it is such a landmark in the history of Memphis sports.


----------



## Yao Mania

If Rockets lose this one, they're guaranteed a 7th seed in the West. 
Key for us is Yao as usual. We need a usual 20-10 game from him. If Francis ends up playing a decent game I'd be very surprised... 'cuz that'd be the 3rd in a role. His inconsistency's been killing the team all season. I hope Boki gets some good PT tonight.


----------



## GNG

We are _brutalizing_ the Rockets in the first quarter with our hot shooting, 27-13. This is a great sign, considering we often get off to some rough starts. Everyone who has played has played well.

Jason Williams - 9 points (3/3 3PTS) 2 assists
Pau Gasol - 8 points (4/6 FG)
Jake Tsakalidis - 6 points (2/2 FG)

Yao Ming - 5 points (2/5 FG)
Steve Francis - 2 points (1/1 FG)

That's right -- Big Jake is outscoring Yao Ming.


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller has shot 57% since returning to the starting lineup (3 games).

Swift has gotten into the game and made a quick bucket.

29-17.


----------



## The_Franchise

Memphis is shooting just under 80% from the field. Rockets will have a tough time chiselling away this fast start, but once they limit the Memphis posessions it's possible. Rockets aren't playing terrible either, shooting 56% from the field but look invisible on defense.

Memphis leads by *20*, 39-19.


----------



## GNG

*It's the Bonzi Wells Show!*

(1:22) [MEM 32-17] Wells Jump Shot: Made (5 PTS) Assist: Outlaw (1 AST)
(0:49) [MEM 33-19] Wells Free Throw 1 of 2 (6 PTS)
(0:49) [MEM 34-19] Wells Free Throw 2 of 2 (7 PTS)
(0:45) [HOU] Weatherspoon Turnover: Lost Ball (1 TO) Steal: Wells (1 ST) 
(0:24) [MEM 37-19] Wells Jump Shot: Made (10 PTS) Assist: Watson (3 AST)

The lead is now 20 in just the first quarter. Bo Outlaw made a basket to end the first. :cbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## GNG

*End 1st* 
Memphis 39 :headbang:
Houston 19


*Rockets* 
Maurice Taylor - 6 points
Jim Jackson / Cuttino Mobley - 1 rebound
Jim Jackson - 2 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Bonzi Wells - 10 points
Miller / Gasol / Posey / Tsakalidis / Wells - 2 rebounds
Earl Watson - 3 assists


That's right -- Houston had *two* rebounds in the first quarter. By contrast, the Grizzlies had 11.


----------



## thaKEAF

Nice. :yes: 

Glad to see Memphis isnt shooting like **** like they did during the last meeting with Houston. 

I'm watching the Heat/Mavs game and the Grizz/Rockets game at the same time.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>The College Dropout</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Heat/Mavs game and the Grizz/Rockets game at the same time.


Odom looks like he's going to go for about 30/20/10 again. The Mavericks simply can't stop him anywhere.


----------



## GNG

We are 6/9 from downtown.

Jason Williams (3/3) and Bonzi Wells (2/2). Get it to those guys.


----------



## GNG

Francis just got called for a lane violation on a Tsakalidis free throw.

Someone on Houston got a technical foul, but I'm not clear on who yet.

EDIT: Van Gundy got it.


----------



## GNG

53-40 Memphis. Almost halftime.

I don't think we have a single assist this quarter. We need to move the ball around better to push the lead back up to 20. The quarter has mainly been Houston's, as our FG% has tailed off just a bit down to 50%, down from 70.4% in the first quarter.


----------



## GNG

*End 2nd* 
Memphis 59
Houston 42


*Rockets* 
Yao Ming - 12 points
Yao Ming - 6 rebounds
Steve Francis - 4 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Jason Williams - 14 points
Bo Outlaw - 5 rebounds
Earl Watson - 3 assists


Bonzi Wells has 12 points in 10 minutes of PT.

The key to this game has been rebounding, which the Grizzlies lead 23-16.


----------



## The_Franchise

Memphis running away with the game. Houston's defense looks pretty discouraged, they haven't been able to play with any intensity at all since Memphis took a big lead. It's extremely hard to come back after a 17 pt half time deficit when you are not an offensive team. Barring a massive momentum swing in this game, the Rockets look set for the 7th playoff seed.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Refs aren't helping either, pathetic calls against Yao Ming all game long. But that block was definitely a top 5 block of the season.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> The Refs aren't helping either, pathetic calls against Yao Ming all game long. But that block was definitely a top 5 block of the season.


I wasn't able to see it, but by the play-by-play, Yao has blocked both Bonzi and Stro on dunks.


----------



## The_Franchise

I think it was Stro who was about to have a monster jam but Yao just smacked the ball (along with Swift) to the floor.


----------



## GNG

*End 3rd* 
Memphis 86
Houston 65


*Rockets* 
Steve Francis - 17 points
Yao Ming - 7 rebounds
Steve Francis - 4 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Jason Williams - 18 points
Bo Outlaw / Stromile Swift / Bonzi Wells - 5 rebounds
Jason Williams / Earl Watson - 4 assists

The lead has hovered around 20 for most of the quarter, with the Rockets making minor runs but not able to get under 14 or so.


----------



## GNG

It's gotten ugly already.

An 8-0 Memphis run has turned the score into a 27 point drubbing, 94-67.

I know Houston is a better team than this. It's just been one of those nights where we can just do no wrong.


----------



## GNG

Great. Charles Oakley is logging minutes.

I hope he's out there to play basketball and not play Charles Bronson. :uhoh:


----------



## GNG

Five guys in double digits.

Miller has 9. Tsakalidis and Outlaw each have 8.

It'd be nice to get eight guys with double digits, and I assume with the big lead that Outlaw and Jake will get some time at the end.


----------



## The_Franchise

Mike Wilks playing for the first time... in a very long time. Hope the Rockets give the ball to Nachbar a little more and let him slash to the basket. But right now we have Nachbar on the bench, and MJackson and Wilks on the floor?

Swift has looked VERY impressive tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise

Nachbar is in the game now... playing PF!


----------



## GNG

Theron Smith and Troy Bell have each scored in garbage time.

Every Memphis player has gotten on the board.


----------



## GNG

*End 4th* 
Memphis 109
Houston 86


*Rockets* 
Steve Francis - 17 points
Yao Ming - 7 rebounds
Mark Jackson - 5 assists
Three tied with 1 steal
Yao Ming - 4 blocks

*Grizzlies* 
Stromile Swift - 19 points
Stromile Swift - 10 rebounds
Jason Williams / Earl Watson - 4 assists
Earl Watson - 3 steals
Stromile Swift - 2 blocks


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Great win now along with Miami's help, we have an even larger lead on Dallas for the 5th spot.


----------



## talula

Wow. I drove 90 minutes to see this game. I was hoping it would at least be competitive. :grinning:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Wow. I drove 90 minutes to see this game. I was hoping it would at least be competitive. :grinning:


You live 90 minutes from a television set?

You really _are_ out in the boonies.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> You live 90 minutes from a television set?


Dyersburg is bad. I try to get away, and then I get stuck with a couple of drunken ******** sitting behind me at the game. :no:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Isn't all of Tenn. in the Boonies? I know Missouri isn't any better, but at least we got St. Louis. jk I don't even have a shot at seeing a game unless it is on TV with the NBA afraid of St. Louis like it had a disease or something.

Big fan of the Lady Vols too, you should have a pic though.
:yes:


----------



## Lynx

*Good job, Memphis*

Memphis set the tone in the first qtr for everyone in the NBA, and that is, every player on the roaster can shoot the ball!

Good for y'all. You guys are only 1 GB against Spurs for home-court advantage. In two years, this franchise has turned around!


----------



## talula

> "I've never liked Memphis. I've never liked this gym. I'm glad I got traded from Vancouver."
> 
> - Houston guard Steve Francis.


Link


----------



## Yao Mania

Are you serious.... that guy just makes it impossible to be a Houston fan in Vancouver. Luckily my fondness for Yao is stronger than my hate for Francis...
I'd be glad once he gets traded from Houston too, that whiny sorry excuse for a ball player :upset:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Link


:rofl:

I love hearing that kind of garbage from Francis. It makes it all the more satisfying for when we beat him (badly).

Hey, Steve. We're glad you don't like Memphis either. Because if you did, it might give you the opportunity to corrode our ballclub with your ****ty shot selection. We're doing just dandy without you.

Luckily, now Houston has enough other talent to still be a successful franchise in spite of him.


----------



## thaKEAF

We don't need Steve "Dribble the shotclock down and throw up a horrible 3" Francis, we showed that tonight. :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> Link


Do you remember when he said this:

"I can't wait to get up to Vancouver. Hopefully I'll be able to shut that gym down with a stellar performance and victory. *I think I was a pioneer to get them out of there.* I hope the players are thankful, and I just want 1 or 2 percent of their contracts and I'll be happy."

-- Steve Francis before playing against the Grizzlies in the final game in Vancouver.

Now he doesn't like Memphis either. Gumby knows Francis well and knows that he is no where near growing up. Houston may well have the most mature person in the NBA (Yao), and the most immature (Stevie).


----------

